

UK has the largest online economy in the world - m0nty
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet/8091984/UK-has-the-largest-online-economy-in-the-world.html

======
redwoods
Genuinely surprising - though with the cuts that have just been announced by
the chancellor, government spending on IT infrastructure (which makes up a
meaningful part of these numbers I imagine) will fall and our numbers will
take a dent. Even so it is an encouragement to people selling to and into the
UK.

------
confuzatron
_What they’ve done to get to their GDP number is take the value added of
everything that is connected with the internet: rather than the value added by
the use of the internet._

[http://timworstall.com/2010/10/28/dodgy-statistics-here-
very...](http://timworstall.com/2010/10/28/dodgy-statistics-here-very-
dodgy/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+timworstall/KTZv+\(Tim+Worstall\))

